# High dollar battery chargers, who buys them?



## CanineCandidsByL (Apr 16, 2012)

I was looking at Dolgin Engineering chargers on B&H and couldn't figure out something...

Can anyone tell who buys these $300 to $600+ chargers, and more importantly why?

While I'm sure they can charge quickly and maintain battery health, you can buy a lot of batteries and cheap chargers for the same money. So where do they make sense?

Thanks


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 16, 2012)

CanineCandidsByL said:


> I was looking at Dolgin Engineering chargers on B&H and couldn't figure out something...
> 
> Can anyone tell who buys these $300 to $600+ chargers, and more importantly why?
> 
> ...


 
They are for people who cannot afford the $1600 Anton Bauer  
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/629356-REG/Anton_Bauer_TM4_TM4_Four_Position_Gold.html

If you are running a busy studio with dozens of batteries to be charged, and need quick charging plus a way to quickly identify poor performing batteries, they might pay off, I'm not in that category.


----------



## DanielW (Apr 16, 2012)

I have a $40 LaCrosse charger. Works just fine!


----------



## msdarkroom (May 30, 2012)

+1 
Really happy with this La Crosse charger: http://amzn.to/KQwO7q


----------



## wickidwombat (May 31, 2012)

msdarkroom said:


> +1
> Really happy with this La Crosse charger: http://amzn.to/KQwO7q



that looks great thanks for the link I just ordered one 
(at least amazon has reasonable shipping charges)


----------

